# Best brush for Goldens



## Goldenpuppers (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi All, 
With summer approaching I was curious what the go to shedding brush is for GRs. I'm sure one size does not fit all but I was curious to get opinions none-the-less since this will be my first summer with a GR and I'm sure I'll be brushing more than I have with previously with labs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

When Denver starts to blow his coat (he's already blown his coat early this spring) I take him outdoors and use an undercoat rake to get all of the shedding undercoat out. It is CRAZY the amount of hair that comes off of him. You'd think I was de-shedding a malamute sometimes. Other than an undercoat rake I use a slicker brush daily.


----------



## Luvmygoldengals (May 29, 2020)

I take our dogs to our local groomer for a de shedding treatment and blow out when I notice they are blowing their coats. Then I follow up by several times a week brushing my dogs. It makes taking care of their hair very manageable before starting this routine the shedding was a little overwhelming.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I used an undercoat rake, this one is a double but I have only used a single. I also use a slicker brush and a greyhound comb. Those are the only ones that I have used so far.
Jules







Rake







Slicker








Comb


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I used the Furminator brush with my previous golden, Callie. It always removed a good amount of fur. I haven't tried it yet with Coco and we have been using a comb and brush with her. here is a link to the furminator on amazon.



https://www.amazon.com/Furminator-deShedding-Tool-Dogs-Medium/dp/B0040QW3D2/ref=sr_1_6?crid=2U98N1GEIJ9JG&dchild=1&keywords=furminator+for+dogs&qid=1591415100&sprefix=furmen%2Caps%2C198&sr=8-6


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I've been told the furminator cuts the coat so I prefer a good rake.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ok thanks that is good to know. I had not heard that.


----------

